# chelsey campbell



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

i know i am very young but i care a whole lot for chelsey campbell. and i think that she will overcome all her hardships and worries if pwople pray for her. i know i do , infact i pray for her everynight and hope she will get better i write to her and and got my whole classs to send her a letter!
so please send prayers!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2006)

Good for you, Dixie Lee! ~ And if you have been reading her CarePage you know that she could really use some extra prayers right now because she is in the hospital and going through a rather rough spot. Hopefully things will improve quickly, but we all know that extra prayers can only help!



:rybka:


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

Dixie lee,

Prayer is what she needs from us. She stays in my prayers.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I prayed for Chelsey today on the TTMB thread. The treatments are making Chelsey nauseus, and she's vomitting and unable to eat or to keep anything down. The treatments continue.

As Dixie Lee mentioned, everyone please remember to continue praying for Chelsey. She needs us now more than ever.


----------



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

not only does it mean alot to chelsey that you pray but to me too> i know i have never met her but i do care a great deal for her!

lotz of love-dixie lee


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Chelsey needs our prayers.

You can post them on her care page: http://www.carepages.com/ Her user name is ChelseyCC.

Here is the latest update:

157 *May 30, 2006 at 08:52 PM CDT*Sorry for the second update, but Bubba and I would like to ask for your continuous prayers for our Chelsey and our family. The Radiologist, Oncologist, Renal and Urologist came in today and the Radiologist said that if we continue radiation we will lose Chelsey (which of course we hadnt considered) and stopping it early is not very good either, but we do not have a choice with her infection. The oncologists agree and said we have to fight this unknown infection first. We have also always been told that it is usually not the cancer that kills the patient it is the infections they can contract. Also because of the radiation her counts have dropped and if they continued they would drop more and she would have nothing to fight this unknown infection, her platelets were 45 yesterday and she recieved a transfussion and they are up to 46 today, so she will probably receive more tomorrow, hers have to be above 65 due to the blood in her urine.. Her HGB was 8.9 so she is getting blood transfussion now too, this should be over 10. Because she continues to run high fever and the cultures are negative they have to start looking elsewhere for the infection, tomorrow they will do a MRI to see if the fluid pockets have changed or if they can see anything else. The ultrasound showed sediment in her bladder which they are assuming is dried blood and not sure if it is her kidneys or bladder, so the Renal and urologist are working on that area. Please remember her and all the other children in your prayers..



Dear Lord,

Please hear our prayers for Chelsey. Please heal her as only you can do. Please take all the cancer and illness from her body and restore her youthfulness. Please allow her to prosper and be an example of Your devine intervention.

In the name of Jesus, we ask daily, that you please spare our dear Chelsey. Amen.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh Lord hear our prayers. We continue to lift Chelsey up to you Heavenly Father. Keep her in your stronghold and in YOUR everloving arms. You are the Great Physician, the Lord of restoration. We are asking you to touch her body in the Name of Jesus in a mighty way. Thank you Lord for being with this entire family, thank you for undergurding these parents. We love you Lord and believe in YOUR power.Give us a praise report that every person will know that it ALL about you. We are awaiting a miracle Lord, and we will give YOU all the glory, ALL the honor, and ALL the praise, forever and ever. AMEN


----------



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

*amen*



luv2fish said:


> Oh Lord hear our prayers. We continue to lift Chelsey up to you Heavenly Father. Keep her in your stronghold and in YOUR everloving arms. You are the Great Physician, the Lord of restoration. We are asking you to touch her body in the Name of Jesus in a mighty way. Thank you Lord for being with this entire family, thank you for undergurding these parents. We love you Lord and believe in YOUR power.Give us a praise report that every person will know that it ALL about you. We are awaiting a miracle Lord, and we will give YOU all the glory, ALL the honor, and ALL the praise, forever and ever. AMEN


 amen !!!!!! i hope chelsey gets well soon i know all of our thoughts hopes and prayers will help her get through these tough times.

pray for chelsey-dixie lee


----------



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

*chelsey*

i know sometime in june or july she is having a birthday !
that will be a very good day for her !
is anyone going to see her !
can people visit her?


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I think it's June 11. The report from last night didn't sound like she would be up to having visitors until she improves some. Fever in excess of 104 degrees, and having dry heaves (she can't throw up because there's no food in her).

The best thing we can do is talk with Jesus about her condition, and ask Him to make her better.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

dixie lee said:


> i know sometime in june or July she is having a birthday !
> that will be a very good day for her !
> is anyone going to see her !
> can people visit her?


 I believe her birthday is June 11, and she will be 16. ~ From reading her Care Page it appears that she is having a rather rough time at the moment from some unknown infection and maybe the flu. This does not seem to be a very good time to visit. 

Dixie Lee, continue to pray for Chelsey, and also be sure to include her family in your prayers. This is an unbelievably stressful period they are all going through. ~ I give an extra prayer for Chelsey's younger sister Tori. At times she seems to be the forgotten one because of all the time, care and attention that must be be given to Chelsey. She is only 13 and all of this must be hard for her to fully understand and accept.

:rybka:


----------



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

ok thank you for the information i didi not think about how this would affect her sister but you make a good piont!i will pray and pray my heart out for her , her family, and her sister!

lotz of love -dixie lee


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Dixie Lee,
I don't post up on this site very often but I do read it regular and I read Chelsey's CarePage everyday. I try to send a note of encouragement as often as I can. I too have never met this young lady but I find myself anxious to read about her everyday. I wish I could offer more than just prayer but then I don't think there is anything more helpful or powerful. I pray everyday that she gets better and recovers completely. I want the pleasure to meet Chelsey and her family as I feel like I know them but I don't. She is a very sick young lady in a very tough battle. Please join me and many of the other 2Cool family in our daily thought and prayers for Chelsey and her family.

All the best.

Dr. Krol


----------



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

*chelsey*



Dr. Krol said:


> Dixie Lee,
> I don't post up on this site very often but I do read it regular and I read Chelsey's CarePage everyday. I try to send a note of encouragement as often as I can. I too have never met this young lady but I find myself anxious to read about her everyday. I wish I could offer more than just prayer but then I don't think there is anything more helpful or powerful. I pray everyday that she gets better and recovers completely. I want the pleasure to meet Chelsey and her family as I feel like I know them but I don't. She is a very sick young lady in a very tough battle. Please join me and many of the other 2Cool family in our daily thought and prayers for Chelsey and her family.
> 
> All the best.
> ...


i agree with you completeley i wish i could offer more to but all i can do as i child is pray encourage her (i write to het every day) and have positive thoughts . i think we should all learn from this girl we inspire her to go on but really if you think about it she inspires us to be brave, courages, strong and to have the strength to go on........i think about it every day i have not met her yet either but when i write to her i feel how she feels and it makes me think "this girl is much older than me and she all ready my hero"

i know not many people will read this but the people who do i hope hope it inspires you to be more like chelsey campbell!

lotz of love dixie lee


----------



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

*inspiration*



dixie lee said:


> i agree with you completeley i wish i could offer more to but all i can do as i child is pray encourage her (i write to het every day) and have positive thoughts . i think we should all learn from this girl we inspire her to go on but really if you think about it she inspires us to be brave, courages, strong and to have the strength to go on........i think about it every day i have not met her yet either but when i write to her i feel how she feels and it makes me think "this girl is much older than me and she all ready my hero"
> 
> i know not many people will read this but the people who do i hope hope it inspires you to be more like chelsey campbell!
> 
> lotz of love dixie lee


please be inspired by this wonderful girls strength


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Dixie Lee,

God is working in your life to give you strength and power in prayer. You will be an influence to many people. Listen to the still, small voice of God. Learn to lean on Jesus as your very best friend and the provider for all your needs. Jesus loves you, and he will carry you along when you are too weak to stand. By his mercy you will continue to go forward, overpowering the influences that would like to stop you from spreading his message of love, mercy and forgiveness to those who need him.

I thank my God upon every remembrance of you, Dixie Lee!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2006)

Dixie Lee, I really like your new Avatar!
You are a girl on the right path! Thank you for caring so much about Chelsey Campbell. Taking her problems into your heart and offering your prayers to Jesus demonstrates compassion and dedication far beyond your years!

Don't forget to wear something *pink* on Sunday to help celebrate Chelsey's 16th birthday!

GBY, :rybka:


----------



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

*chelsey*

actually i have never done this for someone i dont even know but when i heard her story it touched me and almost made me want to do something about it. something in my heart told me i could fix this. now i know i cant fix every thing but i know this is one thing i can help with.actually when i heard her story i cried.thats how much it ment to me.and when i did something it made me feel good and made me want to help more..and here i am today.....btu i dont know what else i can do for her.but pray. think positive.

feeling good -dixie lee


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

*6/21/06*

Chelsey is not feeling too well at the moment. The took her back to TCU yesterday, and this evening her mom reports that she may have surgery tomorrow to remove a clot from her lung.

Please give an extra prayer tonight for strength for this brave young woman!


----------

